# Introducing...



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

TC Tiny Paws Divinci's Double Dutch Fudge!! :hello1:


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

OHHHHH MY GOD! I WANT! What a devastatingly CUTE little puppy!!!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Awwwwww. What a cutie. I'm in love!!!
Congrats.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

gorgeous pup Congrats!!!! LOVE LOVE


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That is just adorable! Love it!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww what an adorable little one!


----------



## charm chi baby (May 26, 2010)

ohh miii gosh so darling!!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

So cute...


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you, he is so sweet and chubby!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh wow, he looks as yummy as fudge  I could eat him right up, He's so gorgeous!!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Too cute. He looks like my little Chi's sister littermate.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww what a cutie! lol @ the radio flyer bike. that reminds me of that movie...i fergot the name of it...such an oldie though!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats!!!
He's is too cute!!!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Too, too cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

oh what a face


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

AWwww such a cutie, love his name to x


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww what an adorable puppy!! So cute!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG I'm in love     ( and very jealous  )


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh my... "Dutch" is just gorgeous! I will so enjoy watching him grow up... Congratulations!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What can i say ?everybody has said it gorgeous


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you, we are happy to have him join our family.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

He is gorgeous - what a fabulous colour, just like fudge I would take him in a heartbeat!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh gosh!!!! SO adorable!! Congrats on the new addition, and I too look forward to many, many pics of the little fellow!! What a lush coat he has! xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

So jealous!  Hes gorgeous Congrats!


----------



## wantobeachimum (Jun 18, 2010)

He is gorgeous big congratulations


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, very cute


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

omg so stinkin cute i love it and want it lol what a cutie pie


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

What an adorble wee chubby baby boy!!
Gorgoeus, congrats!!


----------



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

He is beautiful x


----------

